# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  انتخاب موضوع پروژه لیسانس - مرتبط با طراحی وب - UI

## j.noruzi@gmail.com

با سلام خدمت دوستان
یکی از دوستام داره دوره لیسانسش رو (به سلامتی) تموم می کنه و الان هم باید موضوع پروژه ی پایانیش رو انتخاب کنه.
ایشون 12 سال هستش که گرافیسته و هنر گرافیک رو خوب می دونه، از طرفی توی نرم افزار هم آدم فعالی هست.
علاقش به طراحی UI هست. بیشتر UI وب سایت.
می خواد یه کار خفن و مرتبط با طراحی صفحات وب یا کلا UI انجام بده.
آدمی نیست که پروژه رو اصطلاحا بپیچونه. خوب می خواد کار کنه.

چه موضوعی رو پیشنهاد می دید؟
ممنون می شم کمکمون کنید تا یه موضوع خوب انتخاب کنیم.

----------


## mohammad_246

salam be barobaxe room , dashtam donbale tarahihaye bahal sita migashtam vase olgo bardari ye site peyda kardam vase jam jahani sakhtanesh kheily bahale goftam invitation bezaram to room shoma ham halesho bebarid http://fifa2010.assanmotor.com/invit...uid=0010649441

----------

